# Luz LED daño a la retina



## R-Mario (Oct 22, 2013)

Pues hice una búsqueda creo que no la han puesto aquí, y bueno andando de ocioso encontré este sitio y me espanto, sobre todo porque yo de por si sufro mucho de la vista, se los dejo para que le den una leída y opinen.

http://www.mapfre.com/fundacion/html/revistas/seguridad/n128/es/articulo3.html


Y me espanta mas la fuerte proliferación de ventas de luz LED de alta potencia en grados de hasta 10000K para iluminación de interiores y exteriores.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2013)

y no se,,,a menos que quedes mirando los led no creo que hagan mucho daño


----------



## Melghost (Oct 27, 2013)

El artículo no lo especifica, pero supongo que que el LED de cada zona apunta directamente a las células. Así que supongo que es como mirar directamente (no me hace falta un estudio para saber que me hace daño mirar directamente a un LED encendido)

Por otra parte, en el artículo dice que "Se utilizaron células del epitelio pigmentario de la retina de donantes humanos sanos que crecieron en un medio de cultivo". ¿¿¿Cultivaron seres humanos para hacer el experimento???   (qué importante es una simple coma    )

Bueno, a pesar de todo me parece un artículo muy interesante y un experimento serio. Buena aportación.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 27, 2013)

Pues quien sabe, lo cierto es que los led's son la tecnologia de hoy, y no creo que la desechen asi de facil, sin embargo si me causa un tanto de paranoia. Jejeje es que yo sufro de la vista.

Como sea acabo de comprar unos led de 50W de 15000K para iluminar el jardin, y es que se ve bonita esta luz cuando ilumina lo verde del pasto.


----------

